# My "Online" Checking Sig Script



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2008)

I made a script that checks if I am connected to the internet. It will switch the image from offline to online and visa versa depending on whether my static IP is active or not. You can also do this to check if a server is online.

I'm going to share the code with you to show you how to do it. 

You NEED a server running PHP 4 at least.
You may also need to be running Apache.

CODE


----------



## Joey90 (Aug 6, 2008)

That's pretty cool!

Though if someone was really bothered they could check the 'who's online' bit at the bottom of the forums page.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2008)

It checks if you are connected to the internet, not if you are on GBAtemp. Someone could see that you're not on GBAtemp but that you are still online. Maybe the person is on Xbox live or something?


----------



## Joey90 (Aug 6, 2008)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> It checks if you are connected to the internet, not if you are on GBAtemp. Someone could see that you're not on GBAtemp but that you are still online. Maybe the person is on Xbox live or something?


Fair enough


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow.....great work, I don't have such skills.....But I could make some amazing sigs, and ask you to  make them dynamic  like that for me?!?!?!
Maybe once...


----------



## alex (Aug 6, 2008)

Cool! *steals*
But my internet is 24/7 connection. Always on.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2008)

I turn my modem off when I am done though...


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 13, 2008)

Oooh, I'm gonna use this to see if my websites on... and if Dstemp is on! YAY!
Thanks!


----------

